# RIP - 630PR



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well thats it, no more Bolero 630 PR's. Went to the show to see what changes there were and had to ask where it was. No longer available says she! Ah well, we won't bother then. Not that we really wanted to buy another one!

At least it solves the problem of what the PR meant. It doesn't matter cos you can't have one.

Gary.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You have my commiserations Gary  

Dick


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

P remature R etirement
:roll: :wink:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tucano said:


> P remature R etirement
> :roll: :wink:


Fraid not. Already retired   !

Gary


----------

